# A58: Adapter to fit different lenses?



## AGWAC

Hello everyone,

I recently bought a Sony A58 as my first step up from a point and shoot and I'm having a ton of fun learning the intricacies with a DSLR. I was over at my folks' place showing them my new camera when my Dad dissapeared and came down with a big camera case. Inside he had an old Canon T70 he bought back in '84 with a bunch of lenses. He told me I could have everything. Since I don't want to get into film right away until I learn about proper exposure settings and whatnot, I want to use the lenses on my dslr.

I'm wondering if there's an adapter that will allow me to mount lenses from an old T70 onto my A58. I've tried google, but I'm overwhelmed with the technical information and what lenses fit on Sony's so hopefully someone can put it simply for me.

Thanks


----------



## DiskoJoe

You need an Canon FD to Sony A-mount adaptor. IT will be manual focus only.


General Brand Lens Adapter for Canon FD Lens to Minolta B&H


----------



## AGWAC

Thanks DiskoJoe!


----------



## cosmonaut

They are adaptors all over Ebay. You will also most likely have to change a setting in the camera menu to use an old film lens. Plus your lenses will have to have a manual aperture as your Sony won't be able to communicate with it.


----------



## DiskoJoe

cosmonaut said:


> They are adaptors all over Ebay. You will also most likely have to change a setting in the camera menu to use an old film lens. Plus your lenses will have to have a manual aperture as your Sony won't be able to communicate with it.



When I use old lenses with aperture rings I just shoot in shutter mode.


----------

